# Racist Woman On Bus.



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcZ1D2LC ... ata_player


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

wtf lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The question is, will she be prosecuted and jailed as the woman in this story was (http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/ ... 17542.html) or will she get away with her obscene ranting?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> The question is, will she be prosecuted and jailed as the woman in this story was (http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2012/ ... 17542.html) or will she get away with her obscene ranting?


Exactly! It's going to be very interesting seeing where this goes from here!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep she will get punished alright.......they will take her Oyster card away and she will have to pay full fares for a week


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm... this ones not wired up right.... ok, dart her.

Needs lowering, scanning and seriously modifying for starters.... quite possibly a write-off come to think of it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> Hmm... this ones not wired up right.... ok, dart her.
> 
> Needs lowering, scanning and seriously modifying for starters.... quite possibly a write-off come to think of it.


Dart her??? fuck off Ant she's radio rental m8!!! i thnik she needs to have lips stapled every 3mm and two ton of ready mix number 9 double hard bastard concrete pumped into her rear pumping station at 15 ltrs per sec. once filled and hardened to be dbl hard bastard............i;m african from jamica (beercan sarnie) i know you want to say it...go on give it a go 8)

then lower into the water off london bridge........high tide of course and if!!!! she makes it to battersea bridge we let her off with a warning.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> [i;m african from jamica (beercan sarnie) i know you want to say it...go on give it a go 8)


Id rather have an egg-banjo, tis me ting brudda, and som LILT, wid de totally trrrrrropical taste.... speciaaaaal!

In all seriousness, "African, born in Jamaica.." its a bit rich considering she seems to not know what day of the week it is, yet seems clearly still quite riled by the wretched business of the colonial slave trade.... an abolition which indeed finalised in the year of our lord Eighteen Hundred and Thirty Three..... i bid you good day sir......

No pleasing some folks eh!
I still think she needs a proper kick in the cunt though.... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > [i;m african from jamica (beercan sarnie) i know you want to say it...go on give it a go 8)
> ...


am so glad you said kick m8..........phew


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Oh, I get it now, kick or prick.

Mmmmmm let me think about this, would have to be someone very brave so that counts me out in both cases

:lol: :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

My morals are questionable but really Gaz.... but now you mention it..... i have been isolated in this hell hole for a while.... hmmmm... :roll:


----------



## yelrampfishing (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-19340264


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

yelrampfishing said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-19340264


Get in!

Well spotted.... i hope this case is dealt with as seriously as it would be if it were the other way around.... if you know what i mean....


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

A loon is a loon regardless of what race they happen to be. I doubt anything will happen to her because the last I heard it isn't a crime to be mad. Definatley mental issues with this one!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BrianR said:


> A loon is a loon regardless of what race they happen to be. I doubt anything will happen to her because the last I heard it isn't a crime to be mad. Definatley mental issues with this one!


She just looked pissed to me


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > A loon is a loon regardless of what race they happen to be. I doubt anything will happen to her because the last I heard it isn't a crime to be mad. Definatley mental issues with this one!
> ...


yes - could be that too :-|


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> A loon is a loon regardless of what race they happen to be. I doubt anything will happen to her because the last I heard it isn't a crime to be mad. Definatley mental issues with this one!


well Brian..........what do we class Ant as then? cos he is deffo three slices short of a pubic wig!!!
have tbh though, i see him post and just look forward to reading each and every one with glee and mostly sat looking a twat laughing at my lappy.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > A loon is a loon regardless of what race they happen to be. I doubt anything will happen to her because the last I heard it isn't a crime to be mad. Definatley mental issues with this one!
> ...


Gotta stop dropping your kecks and laughing at whats in your lappy Gaz - we all have our crosses to bear -- I just smile when I do it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ant is as mad as everyone else here - totally out of it then :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Just watched that video: it's horrific! What a total mentallist she is.

But then I scrolled down and read the comments underneath the video (on YouTube, not on here! :lol: ). If anyone thought that woman was mad, they should then read the comments; some seriously messed up individuals on there! Lots of extremist ranting, anti-semitism (quite how they made the jump to Jews from this woman's rant is anyone's guess) and lots of other unpleasant things. Remember, kids: these people walk amongst us!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

ok, she says she hates white people....so why doesn't she f0ck off to some other country where there's no "white" people...F000CK OFF if u don't like it....and take your bloody family with you aswell while ur at it...


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

zltm089 said:


> ok, she says she hates white people....so why doesn't she f0ck off to some other country where there's no "white" people...F000CK OFF if u don't like it....and take your bloody family with you aswell while ur at it...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

zltm089 said:


> ok, she says she hates white people....so why doesn't she f0ck off to some other country where there's no "white" people...F000CK OFF if u don't like it....and take your bloody family with you aswell while ur at it...


errrrrrrrrrr tadd maybe slightly more than a tad racist me maybe thinks.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, she says she hates white people....so why doesn't she f0ck off to some other country where there's no "white" people...F000CK OFF if u don't like it....and take your bloody family with you aswell while ur at it...
> ...


So typical!....Black woman screams she hates white people on a bus....forum member comments " fuck off then and find another country..."

and I'm the racist one?!....

:? :roll: no wonder this country is going downhill and you're getting paedoes and rapists out....


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

zltm089 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


Think it was about the tone chap and sounded a bit like that old chestnut, 'fook off *home* and take your family with you'. If she had been white and ranting and raving about blacks, would you have suggested she find another country? Or would you have simply said she was a racist? Whilst I understand where you are coming from there is a difference. I dont have a clue as to how having an alternate view to your own could be interpreted as supporting rapsits and paedo's? It wasn't long ago I was on this site advocating hanging both


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah it wasn't the comments but how you worded them.........as if pure hate had made them. we all have our own views and believe me i have made some very bold statments on here at times lol.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate Aniseed with a venomous, passionate anger and wish it would fack off back to wherever it came from... if you find my remarks offensive, i suggest you shove it up yer Pimpinella anisum!!

I also hate liquorice and fennel.... but tarragon is ok.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> I hate Aniseed with a venomous, passionate anger and wish it would fack off back to wherever it came from... if you find my remarks offensive, i suggest you shove it up yer Pimpinella anisum!!
> 
> I also hate liquorice and fennel.... but tarragon is ok.


oh well it was fun while it lasted and looney tunes turned up (waves to Ant) hi mucker, hope you enjoying the bank holiday shit weather...........despite the fact in whatever country you are in it will be over 30c in the shade. (stay out of the fucking shade i say)
back to painting, i hate painting on sundays for some reason!!!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hellooooo! (waves to Gaz).
Its good to be back, the ambient temp in the flame room is a balmy 400 degrees, shade or no shade.... Ooooh, dont mention shade.....

Back in blighter now, its a lovely rain/sunshine mix and i love it. Better than the 50+ degrees ive left behind....

You missed a bit btw..... Over there, by the bit that holds it onto the wall.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, the tone was quite aggressive, because I hate people like her i.e racists and/ or people who can't adapt to the culture and laws of the country they are in. (And no I don't hate her because she's black...or to be politically correct...from African descent... :roll: ).

In that video she is emphasizing on the fact that she's black and talking about her jamaican roots...I think she's being a tad excessive on the whole "national pride and roots/ background bullocks"...fine if she is in Jamaica, she can dance on the street all day long chanting the jamaican national anthem...but she is in England, so I would expect her to do as the "english" do!...All other countries/ nations have a strong cultural pride and most of them ensure that foreigners adhere to these local rules/ culture. ( Try wearing a mini skirt in an arab country! In Singapore, the government gives housing priority to Singaporean first...and I'm talking about buying properties!!! not even social housing or benefits!!! don't think that foreigners are eligible for any benefits... )...The British seemed to be scared and be branded as "racist" if they do the same.

There seems to be an increasing trend of PC bull0cks, if you "promote" Britishness then you're a racist...

I'm a firm believer of " if you choose to live in a country, you have to integrate and stick to this country's local culture and rules/ law."

Off topic-

Its funny how people use the word multi cultural.....some parts of London, are known to be "multi cultural" ....I really don't get it... ...Tooting, Pecham, Hackney and Brixton for example...How can Tooting be branded as multi cutural when theres a big proportion of the local residents from an Asian/ Indian ethnic origin? ( Don't start asking me for stats on how many Indians live in Tooting etc now or other silly stats...Just have a walk on the high street and see for yourself...) and same goes for Peckham...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

antcole said:


> I hate Aniseed with a venomous, passionate anger and wish it would fack off back to wherever it came from... if you find my remarks offensive, i suggest you shove it up yer Pimpinella anisum!!
> 
> I also hate liquorice and fennel.... but tarragon is ok.


Careful now... this comment is extremely racist!...Do you know where Aniseed comes from?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Think it was about the tone chap and sounded a bit like that old chestnut, 'fook off *home* and take your family with you'. If she had been white and ranting and raving about blacks, would you have suggested she find another country? Or would you have simply said she was a racist? Whilst I understand where you are coming from there is a difference. I dont have a clue as to how having an alternate view to your own could be interpreted as supporting rapsits and paedo's? It wasn't long ago I was on this site advocating hanging both [/quote]

Sorry mate, about the paedos and rapists comment....I was just a bit annoyed that you seemed to be taking too much of a well informed, logical and decent approach to this... as in some situations, I think there should be some "controversial" approach taken... (eg punishing terrorists etc....these are extreme fckers....so they need to be dealt with in an "extreme" manner aswell...) ...Just like those people who try to "undertsand" and talk about "rehabilitation"...a hardcore aggressive convicted rapist/ murderer needs to get put down- end of. That racist b1tch, needs to get kicked out. End of. Thats my opinion of course...


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Aniseed with a venomous, passionate anger and wish it would fack off back to wherever it came from... if you find my remarks offensive, i suggest you shove it up yer Pimpinella anisum!!
> ...


I retract all aniseed remarks.... i love aniseed.

Herbicsts are not welcome in my town!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

zltm089 said:


> Think it was about the tone chap and sounded a bit like that old chestnut, 'fook off *home* and take your family with you'. If she had been white and ranting and raving about blacks, would you have suggested she find another country? Or would you have simply said she was a racist? Whilst I understand where you are coming from there is a difference. I dont have a clue as to how having an alternate view to your own could be interpreted as supporting rapsits and paedo's? It wasn't long ago I was on this site advocating hanging both


Sorry mate, about the paedos and rapists comment....I was just a bit annoyed that you seemed to be taking too much of a well informed, logical and decent approach to this... as in some situations, I think there should be some "controversial" approach taken... (eg punishing terrorists etc....these are extreme fckers....so they need to be dealt with in an "extreme" manner aswell...) ...Just like those people who try to "undertsand" and talk about "rehabilitation"...a hardcore aggressive convicted rapist/ murderer needs to get put down- end of. That racist b1tch, needs to get kicked out. End of. Thats my opinion of course...[/quote]And you are entitled to hold that mate! Its what makes this place interesting at times pretty boring if we were all the same :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

antcole said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > antcole said:
> ...


 :lol: Aniseed is your friend Ant, except when it kicks off on buses :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

BrianR said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Think it was about the tone chap and sounded a bit like that old chestnut, 'fook off *home* and take your family with you'. If she had been white and ranting and raving about blacks, would you have suggested she find another country? Or would you have simply said she was a racist? Whilst I understand where you are coming from there is a difference. I dont have a clue as to how having an alternate view to your own could be interpreted as supporting rapsits and paedo's? It wasn't long ago I was on this site advocating hanging both
> ...


And you are entitled to hold that mate! Its what makes this place interesting at times pretty boring if we were all the same :wink:[/quote]

all good matey!...

at last some people who can understand!....my last immigration rant on the BMW forum didn't go so well! lol...after being branded a racist bast*rd foreigner hater!.... :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> I was just a bit annoyed that you seemed to be taking too much of a well informed, logical and decent approach to this...


Brilliant...


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just a bit annoyed that you seemed to be taking too much of a well informed, logical and decent approach to this...
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Drugs are bad....hmmmookkay....


----------

